# Safety signs.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Just has these signs sent to me by LJer splinterman aka Ski.. very appropriate


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

HA HA HA they would look great in my shop LOL…....

The pommie git


----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)

Those are hilarious. I was laughing so hard, my dogs came back into the house to check on me. Love them.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thats great 
super !
we could all use them ,
keep the varmints down !


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Definitely going to blow those babies sup to 11×17".

Thanks for the smiles Degoose.


----------



## Trikzter (Jun 26, 2009)

Those are great.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

great set of sign's larry.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

funny stuff…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

touch a tool go to jail


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Larry, Great signs, but that first one really cracked me up! lmao I need that in my shop. Thanks.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Goes right with my t-shirt. ( sory no pic)

" DON'T PISS ME OFF, I'M RUNNING OUT OF PLACES TO HIDE THE BODIES"

Thanks for the sign ideas for the shop.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Very appropriate and funny!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

here is where to get them, they are a little pricey.
http://stickfigsstickers.com/


----------



## hardwoodflooring (Aug 24, 2009)

very true and very funny. I got to agree about my tools as well.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I love 'em!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Larry;

Very good.

I now see the need for corded tools, as in the case of the drill being thrown. Makes for easy retrieval.

Lee


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Larry, Some think these are funny, however, I think they are very serious-LOL, and should be posted in every shop.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what's so funny? am I missing the joke?

lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Now why would somebody send you safety related warning signs Larry?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Roll your own:

http://www.warningsigngenerator.com/


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Great signs Larry. I gotta make one for my tool box at work.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are great.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Great signs Larry.

I am thinking of putting one on my shop door.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

They now reside in my shop as well! Thank you!


----------

